
Netflix was experiencing issues - jameshk
https://help.netflix.com/help
======
AYBABTME
Really looking forward to read about what happened. I know they have great
resiliency measures in place, I'd like to know if they worked, in what
measure, how they failed or how they weren't enough. Or if there was anything
they could have done.

~~~
johansch
Great resilience measures? Like depending on AWS that's seemingly going down
like one full day per year?

I guess what I'm trying to say is that one the one hand i see netflix having
lots out outages, on the other hand being celebrated as some sort of thought
leader on resilicency/high availability. Good tech/open source marketing goes
a long way in certain crowds, it seems.

It's not like doing lots of stateless transactions/distributing read-only
content is a really hard problem by now. Akamai has done it well for ages. Yet
Netflix while being celebrated primarily for their tech marketing in this area
is struggling.

~~~
mikeyouse
During the evening hours, Netflix represents over 35% of _all_ internet
traffic in the US. That is an insane demand to be able to service, but they've
done extremely well in my opinion. Much of their tech is open-sourced leading
to much better practices industry-wide and they're transparent when things go
wrong.

Here's an example of their preemptive work to deal with the loss of AWS/ELB
regions:

[http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/12/active-active-for-
multi-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/12/active-active-for-multi-
regional.html)

An an example of their post-mortem after deploying Node.js with a bad handler:

[http://techblog.netflix.com/2014/11/nodejs-in-
flames.html](http://techblog.netflix.com/2014/11/nodejs-in-flames.html)

Is there any other service with a library well over a petabyte in size that
delivers multiple terabits/second worldwide to millions of customers with
better reliability? Maybe YouTube with the backing of a company worth $300B
more than Netflix?

~~~
johansch
Again you are confusing openness with availability. I do agree they are open.
I don't really see the connection between their openness and their performance
though.

~~~
mikeyouse
I think my last paragraph was pertinent to your question, is there anyone
providing the volume of traffic to millions of worldwide customers comparable
to Netflix who is more reliable?

------
ahcox
Podcast where Adrian Cockcroft goes into the philosophy and technology behind
scaling at Netflix: [http://www.se-radio.net/2014/12/episode-216-adrian-
cockcroft...](http://www.se-radio.net/2014/12/episode-216-adrian-cockcroft-on-
the-modern-cloud-based-platform/)

------
dragonshed
Worked fine from my iPhone over LTE but not Wii over wifi.

And apparently it started right before my son's designated Sesame Street time.
Boo.

~~~
rodgerd
> And apparently it started right before my son's designated Sesame Street
> time.

Something to be said for local copies of programs that really matter.

~~~
FroshKiller
Something something offline viewing?

------
jijojv
AWS status is all green so this is a first. Monkey gone wrong ?

------
mhuffman
Rise of the simian army? I suspected netflix was hiding the "good" AI
somewhere (because they haven't been using it on my recommendations).

------
nattaylor
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (Service
Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity)
[https://support.netflix.com/en/rest/views/popularbytopcat.js...](https://support.netflix.com/en/rest/views/popularbytopcat.jsonp?args\[0\]=131&limit=3&callback=jQuery1830988649561535567_1423010486399&_=1423010486506)

~~~
nattaylor
From their Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/562760983790485504](https://twitter.com/Netflixhelps/status/562760983790485504)

We're aware some members are experiencing technical difficulties on the web
site in all regions. We hope to resolve this asap.

------
jameshk
I'm watching House of Cards right now, but it took a few tries for it to start
and not throw an error.

------
thezilch
Planet of the Apes? Eager for the postmortem.

------
wodenokoto
i have been getting the issues warning and a limited movie selection on and
off for days now.

------
Aldo_MX
Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 503 (Service
Unavailable: Back-end server is at capacity)

------
ericfrederich
Chaos monkey strikes?

